# holzher edgebander question



## jpc200878 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello my name is josh, we have a holzher 1432cp edgebander that is over heating on the right hand temp indicator. I have a manual to it but its old an in German mainly, nothing in the manual says anything about over heating troubleshooting. Can anyone give me some insight it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Josh and welcome to the forum. I've run an edge banded before but I didn't have to trouble shoot it. Any heating circuit like that would have a thermostat on it. I would check for that first. If it doesn't have one then it has to have a rheostat or potentiometer to control it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Josh.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I have no idea about a fancy edge bander, I use an iron I picked up at Goodwill for a couple US$. When installing pig pit liners in the arctic I had to repair some extreme high dollar HDPE extrusion welders. Overheating was usually a bad sensor or incorrect setting for the temp at the thermostat. I assume your bander has some sort of thermostat connected to a sensor to control the heating element.


----------



## bige (Jun 5, 2016)

jpc200878 said:


> Hello my name is josh, we have a holzher 1432cp edgebander that is over heating on the right hand temp indicator. I have a manual to it but its old an in German mainly, nothing in the manual says anything about over heating troubleshooting. Can anyone give me some insight it would be much appreciated.


I'm having a problem with the piston not pushing my glue out or it also wont reload its self with the new cartridge and ideas for me to check


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums beige...


----------

